# Can't find threads I've posted



## naturally-devine (Dec 24, 2008)

I've posted a couple of threads and for some reason some of the posts don't show in the Statistics section.  Does anyone know why?


----------



## Allandra (Dec 24, 2008)

naturally-devine said:


> I've posted a couple of threads and for some reason some of the posts don't show in the Statistics section.  Does anyone know why?


Give it some time.  They'll show.  It happens to me too.


----------



## *KP* (Dec 24, 2008)

This happened the other day and it is happening again.  There is a problem with search, there has been for a while, Bev & Nikos are working on it.


----------



## vnaps (Dec 25, 2008)

having same problem.....


----------



## anon123 (Dec 25, 2008)

same for me. it's been like that for a few days.  there is a several days lag, so it'll find posts i've posted in but the most recent ones will be from 3-5 days ago.  i figured it was part of the general search engine poblems.


----------



## beverly (Dec 25, 2008)

we are working on it - thanks


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks .


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 27, 2008)

I cant find threads I posted and also I cant find any up to date newly posted threads.  All the threads I see are from days in the past even though their are new ones showing on my pocket pc when i login.


----------

